# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  Μείωση λογαριασμού ρεύματος μέσω υπεραγωγικής ανιστάθμισης

## ngia

Μετά τις διαδοχικές αυξήσεις στη τιμή του ρεύματος (τελικά πόσο κοστίζει? στο www.dei.gr λέει τις τιμές του 2008!!) ο περιορισμός της κατανάλωσης είναι κάτι που μας απασχολεί ακόμα περισσότερο.

Οι συσκευές που έχουμε στο σπίτι κάποιες έχουν ωμική συμπεριφορά (λαμπτήρες πυρακτώσεως, φούρνος, ηλεκτρική θερμάστρα), επαγωγική συμπεριφορά (ψυγείο, κλιματιστικό, πλυντήριο, ανεμιστήρας, ηλεκτρονικοί λαμπτήρες, λαπτήρες φθορισμού κτλ) και κάποιες ελάχιστες χωρητική συμπεριφορά.

Στα ωμικά φορτία το ρεύμα που διαρρέει τη συσκευή και η τάση που εφαρμόζεται έχουν την ίδια φάση (έτσι όταν μηδενίζεται η τάση μηδενίζεται και το ρεύμα).
Στα επαγωγικά και χωρητικά φορτία η τάση και το ρεύμα έχουν μια διαφορά φάσης μεταξύ τους (το ένα καθυστερεί σε σχέση με το άλλο).

Πρακτικά αυτό μεταφράζεται ότι σε ωμικά φορτία όση ισχύς παρέχεται από το δίκτυο καταναλώνεται από το φορτίο, ενώ στα επαγωγικά και χωρητικά φορτία, ένα μέρος της ισχύος που παραδίδεται από το δίκτυο στη συσκευή στη διάρκεια μιας περιόδου καταναλώνεται και το υπόλοιπο αποδίδεται πίσω στο δίκτυο.

Έτσι έχουμε ορίσει την ενεργό ισχύ (σε KW) που είναι αυτή που πραγματικά καταναλώνεται από τη συσκευή, την άεργο ισχύ (σε KVA) η οποία δεν παράγει έργο αλλά πηγαινοέρχεται ανάμεσα στη συσκευή και στο δίκτυο και την φαινόμενη ισχύ (σε KVA) που είναι η ισχύς που απαιτεί το φορτίο από το δίκτυο (χωρίς να την καταναλώνει όλη).

Ορίζεται ο συντελεστής ισχύος που συσχετίζει την ενεργό με τη φαινόμενη ισχύ. Με συντελεστή μονάδα το φορτίο έχει ωμική συμπεριφορά και η ενεργός ισχύς ισούται με την φαινόμενη, ενώ η άεργος είναι μηδενική.

Η άεργος ισχύς αν και δεν αποδίδει έργο πρέπει να παραχθεί από τις γεννήτριες και να μεταφερθεί από τα δίκτυα μεταφοράς και διανομής, άρα έχει κόστος και προκαλεί απώλειες στα δίκτυα. Γιαυτό τον λόγο η ΔΕΗ θέλει όλοι οι καταναλωτές να έχουν όσον το δυνατόν συνφ που να πλησιάζει το 1. 

Αντιστάθμιση είναι η διαδικασία με την οποία τροποποιούμε το συντελεστή της συσκευής κοντά στη μονάδα. Πρακτικά αυτό γίνεται βάζοντας ένα πυκνωτή παράλληλα στον κινητήρα του πλυντηρίου και του ψυγείου, η με πυκνωτή παράλληλα στο πηνίου του λαμπτήρα φθορισμού. Οι περισσότερες συσκευές του εμπορίου έχουν κάποιο στοιχειώδες κύκλωμα αντιστάθμισης με αποτέλεσμα να εμφανίζουν σχεδόν ωμική συμπεριφορά.

Στις οικιακές καταναλώσεις η ΔΕΗ αφού γνωρίζει ότι το συνφ είναι κοντά στο 1 τοποθετεί μετρητές ΚWh που όπως λέει το όνομα τους και η μονάδα που αναγράφεται στη πρόσοψη μετρούν μονο kWh.
Έτσι η κάνουμε διόρθωση συντελεστή ισχύος στις συσκευές μας ή όχι η ένδειξη του μετρητή είναι η ίδια (έτσι κι αλλιώς έχουμε φορτίο με συντελεστή κοντά στη μονάδα).

Στις βιομηχανικές εγκαταστάσεις όμως που έχουμε μεγάλης ισχύος επαγωγικά φορτία η ΔΕΗ σε αναγκάζει να κάνεις αντιστάθμιση (πληρώνοντας κάποιο ποσοστό άεργου ισχύος αν ξεπεράσεις κάποια τιμή του συντελεστή) ή βάζοντας μετρητές άεργου ισχύος σε μεγάλους βιομηχανικούς πελάτες.
Εκτός αυτού χρειάζεται να κάνει αντιστάθμιση προκειμένου να μειώσει το μέγεθος της εγκατάστασης μεταφοράς και διανομής του ρεύματος (π.χ τη διατομή των καλωδίων της εγκατάστασης, το μέγεθος των μετασχηματιστών κτλ).

Ομοίως η ΔΕΗ για την ευστάθεια του διασυνδεδεμένου συστήματος λειτουργεί διατάξεις διόρθωσης συντελεστή ισχύος στα δίκτυα μεταφοράς και διανομής.


Στο εμπόριο προσφέρονται διάφορες συσκευές έναντι σοβαρού τιμήματος (κοντά στα 100ε) οι οποίες υπόσχονται μέσω διόρθωσης συντελεστή ισχύος μείωση της κατανάλωσης.
- Αυτές περιέχουν απλά ένα πυκνωτή ο οποίος κοστίζει 5-10ε.
- Προσφέρουν αντιστάθμιση μόνο για μία τιμή επαγωγικού φορτίου (η οποία μπορεί και να μη χρειάζεται αφού οι συσκευές έχουν ήδη αντιστάθμιση)
- Στην περίπτωση που δεν έχουμε επαγωγικά φορτία χαλάνε το συντελεστή ισχύος της εγκατάστασης (έχουμε πλέον χωρητική συμπεριφορά)
- Δεν έχουν επίδραση στην ένδειξη του μετρητή αφού αυτός μετράει μόνο ενεργό ισχύ και όχι άεργο.


Στο εμπόριο υπάρχουν σοβαρές συσκευές αντιστάθμισης οι οποίες περιέχουν συστοιχίες πυκνωτών και οι οποίες με συνεχή μέτρηση του συντελεστή ισχύος παραλληλίζουν τον κατάλληλο αριθμό πυκνωτών στην εγκατάσταση μας. 
Αυτές προορίζονται για βιομηχανικούς καταναλωτές, με σημαντικά επαγωγικά φορτία όπου όντως απαιτείται αντιστάθμιση της εγκατάστασης.
Για το βιομηχανικό καταναλωτή ακόμα και αν αυτός δεν χρεώνεται την άεργο ισχύ (μεσαίος καταναλωτής) είναι αναγκαία η αντιστάθμιση προκειμένου να μειώσει διατομές καλωδίων, ασφάλειες κτλ.
Για τη ΔΕΗ είναι προφανή τα οφέλη αν όλοι οι επαγωγικοί καταναλωτές κάναν αντιστάθμιση φορτίου.

----------


## ngia

Και για να μαθαίνουμε ..
( http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=48756&page=2 )




> "Η συσκευή ****, εξοικονομεί ενέργεια από το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα, διατηρώντας την ένταση στην αρχική της τιμή και δεν επιτρέπει την αύξηση αυτής. Βασισμένη στην αρχή ανάκτησης της χαμένης θερμικής ενεργείας. Και αυτό γιατί εξαφανίζει τον συντονισμό του περιστρεφόμενου ηλεκτρομαγνητικού κύματος με αποτέλεσμα την μείωση της αντίστασης κατά την ροή ηλεκτρόνιων. Θα λέγαμε ότι τον μη αγωγό τον κάνει αγωγό.
> 
> Π.χ. Μια κατανάλωση εντάσεως 10Α και τάσεως 220 Volt, αν τροφοδοτηθεί με ρεύμα, θα αυξηθεί η ένταση της σε 11Α ως 12Α . Μετά την τοποθέτηση της συσκευής **** , η ένταση παραμένει στα 10Α .Ο τρόπος με τον όποιο επιτυγχάνεται το παραπάνω φαινόμενο, είναι πρωτοποριακός και ανεξάρτητος από τον συμβατικό τρόπο της διόρθωσης του συνημίτονου.
> 
> Η εξαφάνιση συντονισμού του περιστρεφόμενου ηλεκτρομαγνητικού κύματος μειώνει την αντίσταση του ρεύματος.
> 
> Όπως το ανθρώπινο σώμα επιταχύνει τον μεταβολισμό όταν αυξάνεται η ροη του αίματος, έτσι και τα απορροφημένα περιστρεφόμενα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα καθιστούν ελεύθερη την ροη ηλεκτρονίων. Μετατρέπουν, δηλαδή την ηλεκτρική αντίσταση σε ενεργό δύναμη, με αποτέλεσμα την βελτίωση του ρεύματος. Αυτό καταλήγει σε ένα εξαιρετικό αποτέλεσμα εξοικονόμησης.
> 
> Αρχή λειτουργίας
> ...


Τελικά η οικονομική κρίση δεν μας μαθαίνει τίποτα ..

----------


## papashark

Ασε Νικήτα, η κρίση έχει χτυπήσει κατακέφαλα τον κόσμο και πιστεύουν ότι να 'ναι.

Ο Λιακόπουλος κάνει πάρτυ  :: 

Εγώ αρπάχτηκα με έναν παλιό γνωστό (έχω να τον δω 20 χρόνια) για αυτό το βιντεάκι : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4aVXfeHcYQ

Ο άνθρωπος το πίστευε, και επειδή του είπα "τι κρίμα που δεν έχει dislike το facebook", με στόλισε κανονικά, και μου μίλησε για τις "<<Απεριόριστες>> Πηγές Ενέργειας που αποτελούν κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό και υπερβαίνουν της ΑΠΕ, γιατί λειτουργούν κατά 100% χωρίς κόστος;.." Τύφλα να έχει ο Λιακόπουλος λέμε !

----------


## MAuVE

Κοίταζα σχετική καταχώρηση (διαφήμιση) σε εφημερίδα και διερωτόμουν πως και δεν τους έχουν βάλει ακόμη μέσα για παραπλανητική διαφήμιση.

Τελικά, διαπίστωσα ότι, οι συγκεκριμένοι, είναι υψηλοτάτου επιπέδου μαστόροι στην εξαπάτηση.

Παίζουν "κρυφτούλι" με την τεχνικά λανθασμένη, αλλά πολύ διαδεδομένη, έκφραση του "καίω ή καταναλώνω ρεύμα".

Το σωστό είναι "καταναλώνω ενέργεια", διότι οι μετρητές της ΔΕΗ καταγράφουν κιλοΒατώρες και όχι Αμπερώρες.

Όταν λοιπόν, γράφουν ότι η συσκευή που προσπαθούν να πουλήσουν "μειώνει την κατανάλωση ρεύματος" είναι σε κακή τεχνική διαπίστωση περίπου σωστή.

Αν θέλαμε να αποδώσουμε την κατάσταση ακριβοδίκαια θα λέγαμε ότι "υπό προϋποθέσεις ελαττώνει το μέγεθος της έντασης του ηλ. ρεύματος" 
(για πως και γιατί δείτε την πρώτη ανάρτηση, πολύ σωστά και αναλυτικά τα εξηγεί).

Το προηγούμενο όμως δεν επηρεάζει καθόλου, ΜΑ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ, το οικιακό τιμολόγιο της ΔΕΗ.

Έκανα την πρώτη μου εγκατάσταση πυκνωτών διόρθωσης συνημιτόνου φ το 1978. 

Επειδή ήμουν και σπασίκλας είχα από πριν προϋπολογίσει, σύμφωνα με τα ιστορικά στοιχεία λογαριασμών της ΔΕΗ, την απόσβεση της επένδυσης, στον ένα περίπου χρόνο.

Απολογιστικά, (αφού έγινε η εγκατάσταση των πυκνωτών) διαπίστωσα ότι η απόσβεση επήλθε κάπου στους 7-8 μήνες.

Η μεγάλη διαφορά όμως είναι, ότι η βιομηχανία στην οποία εργαζόμουν τότε ήταν καταναλωτής μέσης τάσης όπου τιμολογείται εκτός της κατανάλωσης ενεργείας και η μεγίστη ζήτηση ισχύος, οπότε κερδίζεις αρκετά χρήματα με το να κρατάς την δεύτερη χαμηλά.

Όσοι λοιπόν έχετε στα σπίτια σας ιδιωτικούς υποσταθμούς μέσης τάσης να βάλετε πυκνωτές χθες.

Οι υπόλοιποι, μπορείτε να δώσετε τα ίδια χρήματα σε, ας πούμε, μία cpu χαμηλής κατανάλωσης.

Περισσότερο θα "ρίξετε" τον λογαριασμό ΔΕΗ σας.

----------


## nvak

> Αν θέλαμε να αποδώσουμε την κατάσταση ακριβοδίκαια θα λέγαμε ότι "υπό προϋποθέσεις ελαττώνει το μέγεθος της έντασης του ηλ. ρεύματος" 
> (για πως και γιατί δείτε την πρώτη ανάρτηση, πολύ σωστά και αναλυτικά τα εξηγεί).
> 
> Το προηγούμενο όμως δεν επηρεάζει καθόλου, ΜΑ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ, το οικιακό τιμολόγιο της ΔΕΗ.


Κάνεις ένα μικρό λάθος ως πρός το καθόλου. 
Πρίν μερικές μέρες αντιμετώπισα έναν Πωλητή τέτοιων συστημάτων που ήταν και συνάδελφος.
Προσπάθησα να συγκρατηθώ και να μην τον αποπάρω με την πρώτη και τελικά διπίστωσα ότι αυτό που προσπαθούσε να μου πεί, ήταν ότι με την εγκατάσταση πυκνωτών κοντά σε επιλεγμένες συσκευές, επιτυγχάνουμε μείωση των απωλειών στά καλώδια της εσωτερικής εγκατάστασης ! 
Σε αυτό είχε δίκιο.

Το πείραμα επίδειξής του, ήταν ένας κινητήρας πλυντηρίου με 50 μέτρα καλώδιο και ένας μετρητής ρεύματος. Όταν έβαζε τον μαγικό κουτί παράλληλα με τον κινητήρα έπεφτε δραματικά η κατανάλωση στον μετρητή. 
Κάτι που ήταν απόλυτα φυσικό γιατί σταμάταγε να ζεσταίνεται το καλώδιο...

Φυσικά αυτές οι οριακές συνθήκες δεν είναι συνηθισμένες σε μιά κοινή εγκατάσταση. 
Ισως σε κάποιον ανελκυστήρα να αξίζει να βάλεις πυκνωτές.

----------


## ngia

Αν είχε μετρητή ρεύματος ή μετρητή φαινόμενης ισχύος, η ένδειξη θα έπεφτε αρκετά, όπως και αν μετρούσε με τέτοιο μετρητή με φορτίο μόνο τον πυκνωτή τότε θα είχε κατανάλωση.

Έστω π.χ ένας κινητήρας πλυντηρίου ισχύος 500w με συντελεστή ισχύος 0.8 θα είναι φαινόμενη ισχύ 600 watt. Υποθέτοντας καλώδια με πτώση τάσης 1%, η κατανάλωση στα καλώδια θα ανέβαινε από (500/220)^2 1= 5.2w σε (600/220)^2 1=7.4w, αν αφαιρούσαμε τον πυκνωτή αντιστάθμισης.

Επίσης ο μετρητής μετράει ισχύ με ακρίβεια για γραμμικά φορτία. Στην περίπτωση που έχουμε π.χ τροφοδοτικά τα οποία τραβάνε ρεύμα με μη γραμμικό τρόπο (τραβάνε παλμούς ρεύματος) υπάρχουν στο δίκτυο αρμονικές συνιστώσες στο ρεύμα, με αποτελεσμα να εμφανίζεται κάποιο σφάλμα μέτρησης.
Επειδή ο μετρητής σε αυτή την περίπτωση έχει να μετρήσει το γινόμενο ενός καθαρά ημιτονοειδούς σήματος τάσης με ένα σήμα ρεύματος που έχει κάποιο αριθμό από αρμονικές συνοστώσες αυτό το σφάλμα είναι σχετικά μικρό (<5%).

----------


## MAuVE

> Κάνεις ένα μικρό λάθος ως πρός το καθόλου...


Ο "Γέρος" Γ. ΠΑπανδρέου σε μία συνεδρίαση της Βουλής πάνω στον προυπολογισμό (δεκαετία 1960) είχε πεί το ιστορικό: "Με τους αριθμούς μπορείς ν' αποδείξεις το οτιδήποτε σε συμφέρει".

Ισχύει μέχρι σήμερα.

Επειδή όμως εγώ είμαι παλαιότερος στο επάγγελμα, μπορώ να κάνω τους δικούς μου ρεαλιστικούς υπολογισμούς και να μην ακούω τον κάθε πωλητή-"συνάδελφο".

Ας πούμε λοιπόν ότι ένα σπίτι έχει 20 μέτρα καλώδια από τον μετρητή μέχρι τον πίνακα, διατομής 10 καρέ και από τον πίνακα άλλα 15 μέτρα δυομισάρια μέχρι το πλυντύριο.

Ας πούμε επίσης, ότι η νοικοκυρά βάζει κάθε μέρα πλυντήριο και το πρόγραμμα πλύσης διαρκεί μία ώρα.

Να μην ξεχάσουμε όμως Νίκο και Νικήτα ότι και ο πυκνωτής έχει γωνία απωλειών (είδατε που ο παλιός είναι αλλιώς) και το κουτάκι αυτό "κάθεται" στην πρίζα 24 ώρες το εικοσιτετράωρο. 
Δεν μπαίνο-βγαίνει με τον κινητήρα του πλυντήριου (βασική αρχή στην χωρητική αντιστάθμιση).

Ας πάρουμε λοιπόν ένα ποσοστό απωλειών για τον πυκνωτή 0,2-0,4W/kVAr @20C, ένα κινητήρα πλυντηρίου 500W με ένα συνφ=0,65.

Τα δύο τελευταία (500W @ cosφ=0,65) μας δίνουν φαινόμενη ισχύ 769VA και απαιτούμενη χωρητική άεργο 584VAr για cosφ=1. 

Για 230V αυτά μεταφράζονται σε: 769VA-> 3,34Α, 584VAr -> 2,54Α και 500VA -> 2,17Α 

Τέλος, τα δεκάρια έχουν αντίσταση 1,77 Ω/1000μέτρα και τα δυομισάρια 7,14 Ω/1000μέτρα.

Ητοι, συνολική αντίσταση βρόχου: 2 *(20*1,77 +15*7,14)/1000 = 0,285Ω

Στην περίπτωση που λειτουργεί το πλυντήριο χωρίς το "μαγικό κουτάκι" έχουμε επιπλέον απώλειες στις καλωδιώσεις λόγω κακού cosφ: 0,285*(3,34^2-2,17^2)*1 ώρα=1,84Whr/ημέρα

Με το κουτάκι τώρα έχουμε: 
α) απώλειες πυκνωτή 0,2*0,584*24ώρες= 2,80Whr/ημέρα
β) απώλειες γραμμών για την τροφοδοσία του πυκνωτή τις ώρες που δεν λειτουργεί το πλυντήριο: 0,285*2,54^2*23ώρες= 42,29Whr/ημέρα
γ) κέρδος από μείωση απωλειών γραμμών κατά την ώρα που λειτουργεί το πλυντήριο = 1,84Whr/ημέρα
Σύνολο 2,80 +42,29 -1,84= 43,25Whr/ημέρα (περίπου 20 φορές μεγαλύτερη "ζημία" από το αναμενόμενο "κέρδος". Φοβερή επενδυτική ευκαιρία!!!)

Αλλά ακόμη και στην περίπτωση που βάλουμε τον πυκνωτή πίσω από τον διακόπτη του πλυντηρίου, σε μία σωστή οικιακή ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση, οι εσωτερικές απώλειες ενός "γηρασμένου" ή χαμηλής ποιότητας πυκνωτή σε ένα ζεστό περιβάλλον, υπερκαλύπτουν το κέρδος που προκύπτει από τη μείωση των ωμικών απωλειών στις καλωδιώσεις τροφοδοσίας.

Για να μην συζητήσουμε κιόλας αυτό που διαφημίζουν: 
"Βάλτε το κουτάκι σε οποιαδήποτε ελεύθερη πρίζα" η οποία μπορεί να είναι σε άλλο κύλωμα από αυτό του πλυντήριου, οπότε έχεις όλες τις απώλειες γραμμών του πλυντηρίου και επιπλέον αυτές του πυκνωτή. 
Πήγες για μαλί και βγήκες κουρεμένος.

Αν τώρα τροφοδοτήσεις το πλυντήριο με τηλεφωνόσυρμα, μπορείς να επιβεβαιώσεις την ορθότητα της προαναφερθείσας ρήσης του "Γέρου της Δημοκρατίας"

Αν τον ξαναδείς τον "συνάδελφο" ρώτησέ τον σε παρακαλώ αν κατά την διάρκεια των σπουδών του υπήρξε συνδικαλιστής, γιατί αλλιώς το πως πήρε πτυχίο είναι άξιον έρευνας.

----------


## Johny

μια χαζη ερωτηση θελω να κανω...το βιντεακι με την αντιβαρυτητα, συσχετιζεται με τη θεωρια του Nicola Tesla?

----------


## papashark

> μια χαζη ερωτηση θελω να κανω...το βιντεακι με την αντιβαρυτητα, συσχετιζεται με τη θεωρια του Nicola Tesla?


Oχι, πέρνεις απλά δύο μαγνήτες, ο μεγάλος κάτω ως βάση, ο μικρός προσαρμοσμένος σε μια σβούρα. Βάζεις την σβούρα να γυρίζει βασισμένος στην θεωρεία της στροφορμής που μένει όρθια, και επειδή οι μαγνήτες αποθούνται, βλέπεις την σβούρα να αιωρείτε....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4aVXfeHcYQ

----------


## Acinonyx

Η αντιβαρύτητα που φαίνεται στο video προέρχεται από εξωγήινη τεχνολογία που ανέκτησαν οι Ρώσσοι απο διαστημόπλοιο που είχε πέσει το 1908 στην Τανγκάσκα της Σιβηρίας. Μετά την κατάρρευση της Σοβιετική ένωσης, Ρώσσοι επιστήμονες που εργάζονταν σε αυτές τις τεχνολογίων «μετανάστευσαν» στην Αμερική όπου συνέχισαν την ερεύνα τους με κονδύλια αμερικανικών πανεπιστημίων και στρατού. Το αποτέλεσμα της έρευνας συμπυκνώθηκε και δημιουργήθηκε η «αντιβαρυτική σβούρα». Οι εφαρμογές της σβούρας είναι πάρα πολλές. Π.χ. αν ο άξονας της σβούρας προσδεθεί σε μια ηλεκτρική γεννήτρια, τότε έχουμε αστείρευτη, άπειρη ενέργεια.

----------


## ALTAiR

Ωραία, φτιάξαμε το αεικίνητο.

Δείτε και τις βλακείες που λένε εδώ: http://www.michanikos.gr/showthread.php?t=4025

Και είναι και μηχανικοί με πτυχίο!

Αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας?

----------


## papashark

> Ωραία, φτιάξαμε το αεικίνητο.
> 
> Δείτε και τις βλακείες που λένε εδώ: http://www.michanikos.gr/showthread.php?t=4025
> 
> Αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας?


Αν προσέξεις δεν γνωρίζουν καν τι σημαίνει ο όρος αεικίνητο, άσε που ξεχνάς ότι μιλάμε για τον ίντερνετ, εκεί που ότι δηλώσεις είσαι, εκεί που ο καθένας πετάει την κοτσάνα του χωρίς να σκέφτεται καν, εκεί που ο καθένας κάνει την τρίχα τριχιά...




> Και είναι και μηχανικοί με πτυχίο!


Δυστηχώς τα πτυχία στα Πανεπιστήμεια, βεβαιώνουν μόνο ότι ο κάτοχος του πτυχίου κατά την διάρκεια των εξετάσεων εκάστου μαθήματος θυμώταν αρκετό μέρος της ύλης.

Τα πτυχία δεν βεβαιώνουν για την συναισθηματική σταθερότητα ούτε για την ποιότητα της νοϋμοσύνης του κατόχου. Γι' αυτό πάμπολλοι πτυχιούχοι είναι βόδια ατελείωτα....

Όπως το ίδιο βόδια και στόκοι είναι κάποιοι από τους καθηγητές....

----------


## nvak

> Ωραία, φτιάξαμε το αεικίνητο.
> 
> Δείτε και τις βλακείες που λένε εδώ: http://www.michanikos.gr/showthread.php?t=4025
> 
> Και είναι και μηχανικοί με πτυχίο!
> 
> Αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας?


Καλά που είδες τις βλακείες που λένε ?
Εγώ διαβάζω ειρωνικά σχόλια που κάνουν στους διάφορους παλαβούς που ανακαλύπτουν ανα τους αιώνες το αεικίνητο.
Βρέθηκε και ένας να ρωτά τι είναι το αεικίνητο και πήρατε αμπάριζα όλους τους μηχανικούς ?

Χώρια που στο συγκεκριμένο site γράφουν συνήθως κάθε επιπέδου επαγγελματικής μόρφωσης ασχολούμενοι με τεχνικά θέματα που αφορούν την οικοδομή.
Στο δε συγκεκριμένο tread μόνο ένας είναι τελικά ο μηχανικός πολυτεχνείου που είναι και ο πιό ενημερωμένος...

----------


## papashark

Έλα σε έπιασε και εσένα το συντεχνιακό σου ...  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Ρε παιδιά πως γίνεται αυτό να πετάει η σβούρα στον αέρα???? θέλω και εγώ!!!! παίζει τίποτα για να πετάει και το αμάξι?  :: ppppp

----------


## ysam

Δεν μπορεί, πλάκα θα κάνεις.. !!!

----------


## SV1EOD

Για όποιον έχει όρεξη να διαβάσει τα χαριτωμένα που γράφτηκαν σε άλλο φόρουμ με αφορμή προσφορά συσκευής στα 79€: 

http://www.insomnia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=373065

Κάποιοι ήταν πρόθυμοι να πιστέψουν ότι έπρεπε να βρουν την πρώτη μπρίζα του σπιτιού για να αποδώσει, κάποιος άλλος(νομίζω και φοιτητής σε πολυτεχνική σχολή) αφού είχε βρεθεί προσφορά στο ebay με 6 ευρώ για την ίδια συσκευή που είχανε εδώ "προσφορά" στα 79, ήθελε να την ξεκοιλιάσει κάποιος να δει αν έχει αυτοματισμό που μετράει το συνημίτονο και ρυθμίζει τους πυκνωτές γιατί σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα έκανε "δουλειά". Απίστευτο το ότι ενώ κάποιοι τους εξηγούσαμε γιατί αυτές οι συσκευές δεν κάνουν τίποτα(και στην πραγματικότητα κάνουν και ζημιά όπως ανέλυσε ο Mauve) ήταν τόσο πρόθυμοι να αγοράσουν από τους Κινέζους απατεώνες και έκαναν συνεχώς ερωτήσεις για το ποιό μοντέλο να διαλέξουν.

----------


## Winner

Τελικά αυτό το forum ζει! Εύγε!

Υ.Γ. Πωπω, καιρό είχα να γράψω...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν έχετε καταλάβει πως ακριβώς δουλεύει η συσκευή. Δε διορθώνει τη φάση. Συλλέγει οτιδήποτε είδους «ενέργεια» από τον χώρο στον οποίο βρίσκεται (σαλόνι, κουζίνα, κλπ), την μετατρέπει σε ηλεκτρική και την επιστρέφει στο δίκτυο. Κατά την επιστροφή, το ρολόι της ΔΕΗ σταματάει και έτσι «αφαιρούνται» βαττώρες. Επειδή συλλέγει ενέργεια από οτιδήποτε βρίσκεται σε κοντινή απόσταση (ακόμη και από ανθρώπους!) καλό θα είναι να μην τοποθετείται σε υπνοδωμάτια ή κοντά σε παιδιά.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Ρε παιδιά πως γίνεται αυτό να πετάει η σβούρα στον αέρα???? θέλω και εγώ!!!! παίζει τίποτα για να πετάει και το αμάξι? ppppp


Ειλικρινά διάβασα πως πετάει η σαβούρα και τρόμαξα.

----------


## kolakoka

ο λογαριασμός μου έσκασε σήμερα 206 ευρό.το σπίτι είναι 100 τετραγωνικά και μένω με τον αδελφό μου.Δεν χρησιμοποιούμε κουζίνα (εργένηδες).Οι συσκεύες που δουλεύουν είναι ψυγείο,2 υπολογιστές,1 routeboard,1 wrt,πλυντήριο ρούχων-πιάτων,τα φώτα και .....ο θερμοσίφωνας...Χωρίς το πάγιο έχω κάψει 160 ευρο (1717 kwh).Σε σχέση με τους δικούς σας λογαριασμούς ως είναι? Ένας ηλιακός θα έκανε μεγάλη διαφορά?

----------


## NetTraptor

> Ένας ηλιακός θα έκανε μεγάλη διαφορά?


+-1000euro  ::

----------


## kolakoka

> +-1000euro


χμμμμ.οκ προσφέρω εργατικά ηχητική εγκατάσταση σε αμάξι-σπίτι-σκάφος με αντάλλαγμα εγκατάσταση ηλιακού  ::

----------


## Johny

> Ειλικρινά διάβασα πως πετάει η σαβούρα και τρόμαξα.


για δωσε λινκ να διαβασουμε και μεις  ::

----------


## papashark

> για δωσε λινκ να διαβασουμε και μεις


Δεν μπορεί, δεν έχει συνέλθει ακόμα από την τρομάρα  ::

----------


## Johny

αυτο που λετε οτι αποροφαει ενεργεια...ειναι κατι σαν και το ESR (η οιπως το λενε) του κινητου ?(συγχωρεστε με για τις ανοητες ερωτησεις μου απλα η ημιμαθεια μου το μονο που προσφερει ειναι να καιω το μυαλο μου οταν ακουω για διαφορα πραγματα)

κ μια ακομη απορια μιας και διαβαζοντας δεν καταλαβαινω και δεν βρισκω και αλλον να ρωτησω... 
ο Τεσλα υποστηριζε την ασυρματη μεταφορα της ενεργειας-ρευματος... 
με τα tesla coil βλεπω οτι αναβουν λαμπες και παει λεγοντας... ο ανθρωπος γιατι δεν παθαινει ηλεκτροπληξια απο αυτο?
και τι επιπτωσεις εχει στο ανθρωπινο σωμα αυτο το πραγμα? 
ειμαι οff topıc αλλα δεν βρισκω κατι να με βοηθησει :S
κ κατι τελευταιο γιατι προσπαθω να διαβασω διαφορα περι του τεσλα...αρα χαρη σ αυτον τον ανθρωπο οφειλουμε την ασυρματη επικοινωνια (καθε ειδους) ?

----------


## ALTAiR

> Ρε παιδιά πως γίνεται αυτό να πετάει η σβούρα στον αέρα???? θέλω και εγώ!!!! παίζει τίποτα για να πετάει και το αμάξι? ppppp


Μπορείς.

Με ένα τέτοιο συστηματάκι.

----------

